# Jacqquelyn out of the water



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jacquelyn is hauled out and strapped down at Barber's marina. The process was amazingly smooth. Total time from beginning to end could not have been over 30 min from when we arrived at marina. Amazing what properly designed equipment and people can do. I feel real good about its location. Now we just wait and hope for a miss or weakened storm.

Moments after pulling up, pulled boat right onto sling and hopped of at bow









3 min later and it was out of the water and on the move


















Nephew doing his part to hold things up









Home till storm has passed with my dad looking on









Good luck to all that might be affected by Isaac

Robert


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful boat, hope she, and every one else and their property end up A-ok.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now Robert you know your going to detail it before it goes back in..! Don't they look so much bigger out of water..!

I know when my 42' Ocean was pulled out for storms the work began buffing and waxing.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Haul out*

Best of luck to you and your family as well hopefully we will all make it through this with little damage and will all be posting fishing reports by the 2 nd weekend in September


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Those cranes are amazing to me to watch them pull a huge vessel like the Jacquelyn out of the water. After this is over she should put back in just as easy.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow what a fine boat!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think every fish in the Gulf just bubbled a sigh of relief. Come on guys lets go fishing! :thumbup:

That is a fine looking boat, I enjoy watching these cranes work. Hope yall fair well through the storm.


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

I got hauled Sunday. What did they tell you about when you can get back in the water?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Us too....


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Bodacious only on 2 block stacks?!? or is the pic messing with me


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

2 block stacks and 8 stands...


----------

